# Unidentified Ladies Pocket Watch.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey chaps... since I got my Waltham hunter, Mrs. Rog decided she wanted a ladies pocket watch. After a long search on the bay of E, she found one she liked and I managed to procure it for her. It's a pretty little thing in a solid 9ct case, but I can't seem to find out anything about it. I think it's Victorian or Edwardian, with a nicely hand engraved case back and bezel. The inner dust cover is plain metal, but marked with the same number (84158) as the case. There is no writing on the movement at all, apart from the fast/slow legends on the regulator. The watch is stem wind and pin set, and works perfectly, keeping good time. The marks on the inside of the case were too small to focus on with my camera, so I drew them on a piece of paper and photographed that instead. The 9K mark doesn't look British to me...maybe Swiss? If any one has a similar watch or is familiar with this watch/movement, any information will be gratfully recieved (especially by dearly Beloved...this was her anniversary pressie!) Thanks guys. Here're some pix.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Couldn't see your pics before

Is it running?

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Chris..don't know what happened there...the pix didn't come up on the preview, but I see you've got them on your reply. Everyone look at Chris's reply!!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just realised why the pix didn't materialize in my first post-----I forgot to remove the 'http' from the drop down box when I copied the photobucket URL----effectively putting in two 'http's. DOH! :duh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Once again, sorry for moving the pics. Here they are again.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

So, how is Mrs Dodger liking her watch, Roger?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Shangas said:


> So, how is Mrs Dodger liking her watch, Roger?


She's well pleased, especially as I got her an Edwardian guard/muff chain to hang it on. Loads of Brownie points!! (well for the time being anyway!) :naughty:


----------

